# Relais ohne Zwangsführung



## Treppi100 (3 Juli 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe in einer Not-Aus-Schaltung mehrere Relais zweikanalig aber ohne Zwangsführung der Kontakte verbaut. Die Relais werden durch eine normale SPS angesteuert, d.h. solange sie angezogen sind, ist die Not-Aus-Kette geschlossen. Zusätzlich zu den Relais befinden sich Sicherheitsendschalter und Not-Aus-Taster in der Kette. Kann man so pauschal sagen, welches Performance Level man damit maximal erreichen kann? 

LG Treppi


----------



## Safety (3 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
pauschal kann man gar nichts sagen!
Bitte erkläre doch mal genau wie der Aufbau ist.
Die Sensoren gehen in Reihe geschaltet auf eine Standard SPS?
Diese Standard SPS schaltet dann die Relais mit einem Standard Ausgang?


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2012)

Haben die Relais irgendeine Sicherheitsfunktion oder dienen sie nur als eine Art Steuerungsfreigabe?
Als Sicherheitsfunktion hast du das Problem, dass die normale SPS schon einen geringen Performance Level hat.
Hierzu gibt es schon einen recht ausführlichen Thread hier im Forum.
Wenn die Relais keine Sicherheitsfunktion haben, dann musst du "nur" nachweisen, dass ein Versagen dieser Relais nicht zu Störungen der Sicherheitsendschalter oder sonstigen Sicherheitseinrichtungen führt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Treppi100 (3 Juli 2012)

Vom Aufbau her sind mehrere Sicherheitsendschalter, Not-Aus-Taster und Relais ohne Zwangsführung zweikanalig in Reihe geschaltet und gehen auf ein PNOZ X2P.
Die Relais werden von Standard SPS-Ausgängen angesteuert und fallen z.B. bei SPS-Ausfall ab. Durch das Öffnen der Not-Aus-Kette werden dann mehrere Schütze abgeschalten.
Eine Sicherheitsfunktion haben die Relais nicht direkt, da sie ja wie gesagt nur über die Standard-SPS abfallen können. Auf die Funktion der Endschalter und der Not-Aus-Taster haben sie keinen Einfluss.
Es würde halt bei z.B. SPS-Ausfall dann das PNOZ nicht reagieren.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2012)

Für solche Anwendungen nehm ich meist irgendein Sicherheitsrelais / Kontaktvervielfältigung wie z.B. Siemens 3TK2830.
Damit kann ich gewährleisten, das die eigentliche Sicherheitsfunktion sichergestellt ist. Das Relais kannst du dann auch in die Sistema-Berechnung einbeziehen.
Es müsste auch ein Fehlerausschluß möglich sein, aber dazu können die anerkannten, bekannten und sehr geschätzten Foren-Sicherheitsexperten sicher mehr sagen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## windemacher (5 Juli 2012)

Welches PL willst du denn erreichen? mit einer Reihenschaltung ist hier zb. PL d nur möglich wenn du sicher ausschließen kannst das nie zwei Funktionen gleichzeitig auslösen. Und das wird nicht klappen. Also wirst du nur einen geringen bis gar keinen DC bekommen


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2012)

windemacher schrieb:


> Welches PL willst du denn erreichen? mit einer Reihenschaltung ist hier zb. PL d nur möglich wenn du sicher ausschließen kannst das nie zwei Funktionen gleichzeitig auslösen. Und das wird nicht klappen. Also wirst du nur einen geringen bis gar keinen DC bekommen



Das sehe ich etwas anders.
Die Relais sind keine Sicherheitsfunktion im normalen Sinne.
Bis PLd hätte ich keinerlei Bedenken.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## windemacher (5 Juli 2012)

Er schreibt doch das die Relais beim einem Fehler in der SPS quasi als Not-Aus funktionieren.



> Die Relais werden von Standard SPS-Ausgängen angesteuert und fallen z.B. bei SPS-Ausfall ab.



Zumindest bei einer Windkraftanlage ist dies eine Sicherheitsfunktion da eine fehlerhafte SPS unter umständen auch Menschen gefährden kann.

Und gerade dann kann er nicht mehr ausschließen das aufgrund der fehlerhaften SPS gleichzeitig der Not-Halt gedrückt wird


----------



## Safety (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Dauerthema Reihenschaltung von Sicherheitssensoren.
Durch die Reihenschaltung kann es zu einer Fehlerüberschreibung kommen was Auswirkungen auf den Diagnosedeckungsgrad hat  welcher dann auf keinen sinkt somit ist so eine Struktur PLc.
Da Du nur geht auf Schütze geschrieben hast kann ich nicht sagen welchen DC du da hast.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2012)

Aufgrund DC nehme ich bei solchen Anwendungen eine sichere Kontaktvervielfältigung (Siemens 3TK2830) mit Rückführung.
Als Sicherheitsfunktion verstehe ich es bei meinen Anwendungen sowieso nicht.
Die Ansteuerung erfolgt schließlich durch einen Standard-SPS-Ausgang.
Es ist vielmehr lediglich eine Freigabe, dass die Anlage nur laufen kann, wenn die SPS i.O. ist.
Auch wenn diese Funktion versagen sollte, kommt es auf keinen Fall zu unsicheren Anlagenzuständen.
Deshalb auch weiter oben die Frage / Anmerkung , ob hier nicht sogar ein Fehlerausschluß möglich ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (6 Juli 2012)

Hallo, wenn ich es richtig Verstanden habe schaltete er die Sensoren und die Relais in Reihe auf den Eingangskreis eines Sicherheitsrelais.

Durch diese Reihenschaltung gibt es Fehler die durch weitere Betätigung eines Sensors oder in dem Fall Schütz zu einer Fehlerüberschreibung kommen kann.
Deshalb wird hier der DC vermindert.


----------

